

The NSA's Huge New Data Center Keeps Having Meltdowns And No One Knows Why - kpwags
http://www.businessinsider.com/the-nsas-data-center-keeps-melting-down-2013-10

======
pallandt
Is anyone else annoyed, perhaps irrationally, by titles containing 'no one
(else) knows why'? This has been used so abusively in the past that I think my
tolerance for it lowered quite a bit.

The cause for the meltdown seems somewhat clear from the article itself, the
electrical system hasn't been designed properly and while the exact specific
problem hasn't been found, I wouldn't say it's quite 'no one knows why'.

